# My December Lambs



## equinecpa (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a beautiful day today so I decided I'd better get out and take advantage of the weather and take pics of the young uns before they grow up.  These are all painted desert sheep.

My first lamb this season -a gorgeous ewe lamb- I just love her color. She was born Dec 13th so is just over 2 weeks old.








Last week we had a set of twins, a ramling and ewe:











I love my painted desert flock -you never know what the lambs are going to look like until they are born.  Now I have to wait a few months until my next lambs are due.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SO cute !!!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2011)

Those are some beautiful lambs and ewes!  I just love that breed....so distinctively marked and their personalities are supposed to be great....what are yours like?


----------



## equinecpa (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't really express much of an opinion on the personalities of these sheep compared with others as the only other sheep I have any exposure to is the Dorpers my herding dog trainer uses.  I can say they are pretty easy to handle with the exception of one older ewe who is the type who breaks away if she can -not a real flocker.  The rest are very easy going.  My ram who is about a year old now is as gentle as can be.  And my two bottle babies well they are pocket sheep always snuffling at me for treats.  I really do enjoy them.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2011)

One of the ladies on the SS forum has a painted wether that guards her chickens...actually stomps predators to death if they come close to the flock!  He seems to be a real gem!


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 29, 2011)

Now those are adorable. My painted desert ewe only throws heavily mantled lambs with my ABB Ram. They are sooo white. I would love some the colour of your ewelamb there, she is gorgeous!
Mine are white on top, black belly markings and a hint of colour on face and legs.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful Lambs!

Love the one with lots of color, but the little white one is just so precious.

Congratulations!

Wishing you all the luck with them.

K


----------

